# Money



## Xxboarderxx (Nov 11, 2004)

How much you think i can get if i sold my car privatly.
1991 nissan 240sx 
117100 miles
automatic


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

Link

This will give a rough idea of what cars go for in your area. Plus or minus for extras you might have/things that might need attention. Auto might lower the price, since every wannabe drifter wants a manual.

You can try edmunds, etc, but with 240s and other "hot" cars, those prices are going to be off by quite a bit.


----------

